# No neck labels on shirts I seen at the store!



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I was a little shocked to see so many shirts that did not have woven neck labels in them! Most of the shirts were from major companies that have been around for years. That make me think that the underdog still has a chance! just thinkin' out loud!!!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

pete219 said:


> I was a little shocked to see so many shirts that did not have woven neck labels in them! Most of the shirts were from major companies that have been around for years. That make me think that the underdog still has a chance! just thinkin' out loud!!!


Tagless labels are very popular with major brands.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm very encouraged and I got to get out more often!


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

pete219 said:


> I'm very encouraged and I got to get out more often!


 Yeah you do. Some brands even use gold foil for their tagless labels which look really cool.


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I suppose it's cheaper to get the label printed in instead of making a label and getting someone to stitch it in. Less cost in materials and labour.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I noticed mass market retailers (i.e. Target) last season were mostly using tagless prints for their labelling.

I wouldn't be surprised if woven labels become one of those small finishing touches that are the sign of a boutique brand. Eventually.


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

No neck labels are becoming a bit of a fashion htese days. plus it saves the manufacturer money and time as they dont have to do one of the many process now.

We should see quite a few tshirt wholesalers offering no neck labels soon i reckon.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

Well, woven labels will always have its place in garments but T-Shirts have mainly resorted to tagless labels. Benefits are:

-They can change graphics of the tagless if they need to quickly.
-They can use the same image and print with different ink colors on the fly.
-End users seem to like them more.
-The prints can be pretty large so the company can add a little description of their design or I've even seen some small short poems on them.

After speaking with our clients, we've noticed a misconception amongst t-shirt lines. They tell me "well I wanted woven labels instead of tagless so that my brand looks official." Well, most "official" brands use tagless labels now. 

I like both woven and tagless labels, they both have its place.

Major retailers that come to mind: Old Navy & Target. Almost 95% of their printed t-shirts are tagless, if not 99.9% .


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

INKSCREENS said:


> -End users seem to like them more.


That's very much a matter of opinion. Some people (customers, not just the seller) like the added realness of a woven label.

Selling fashion is about the senses, and adding texture helps accentuate the other positive qualities of a shirt (like its softness).

In art, you often use a small contrasting detail to draw the viewer's attention all the more to what you most want them to pay attention to. So it can be in garment construction.

More importantly, many printed neck labels mar the garment, be it through puckering or by showing through onto the back of the shirt.



INKSCREENS said:


> I like both woven and tagless labels, they both have its place.


True.



INKSCREENS said:


> Major retailers that come to mind: Old Navy & Target. Almost 95% of their printed t-shirts are tagless, if not 99.9% .


Exactly. And while some brands might consider looking like Old Navy or Target a good thing, for others it's exactly what they need to avoid.

It's just like every other choice you make that goes into the shirt - like colour, weight, cut, print method, etc. - the tag needs to fit with your target market.

It's probably the least important (and most flexible) element though. If the shirt is cheap enough, it won't even matter which method you use.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've found myself _making _all my t-shirts tagless these days. 

I may have OD'd on woven t-shirt tags, because now they bother my neck/back whenever I have a t-shirt with a woven tag on it. So now, my preference is a printed tag vs a woven one.

I did see a cool "woven" tag on an artsprojekt tee where the tag was actually made of the same ringspun cotton as the garment, but was printed on and sewn in.


----------



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

INKSCREENS said:


> Yeah you do. Some brands even use gold foil for their tagless labels which look really cool.


would that be heat press vinyl(foil) or screenprint foil?


----------

